# Irish Jig ice skating dress.....



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My oldest daughter's old coach asked if I had a 10 year old sized ice skating dress suitable for Irish Jig at home. Yep, don't know if I still have it, but will look - if not, I have enough left over green stretch velvet to make one.

I did have my youngest daughter's dress from when she was 10 but we decided we didn't want to loan it out (to a stranger) or sell it... so I scrounged around... did buy a new pattern I liked, and this is what has happened since Saturday evening.....

It is green stretch velvet, with lace from some sale, and left over Svorsky Aurora Boralis crystals on every other dot on the lace.... not bad for scrounging in the left overs...

Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! Great sewing!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Angie,

That is so cute. I'm sure the young girl who will wear it, will love it. Don't you love it when you can come up with something so pretty from leftovers. :dance: 

Winona


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Can someone explain why I get this message when I try to click Angie's pic link? 

_HaloHead, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. _ 

Should I even see a link or should it be a pic? What I see looks like this in a blue box... 

Attached Images
 resized Irish Jig dress.jpg (56.4 KB, 0 views)  

Halo


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Halo - here's a link to a webshots page with three shots of it. I think you'll be able to see it there.

I don't know why you cannot see it here, except the computer at home is off, and I uploaded it from there, so thought it was ON this page and computer.

Angie


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Now, that I see. And its very pretty.
Thanks.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

How cute.. and boy does that bring back memories! My mom used to make my skating outfits.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - (or anyone else with an idea)

It was about a size too small, (pretty good since all I was told was a 10 yr old girl). I've cut out another one, MOm loves the lace and says that makes it - little girl eyeing all the rhinestones on other outfits... two other green ones were brought for her to try, but coach likes this one, mom likes this one (I'm remaking - have enough of everything at home for another one.).

I would like to put more rhinestones, but they all look to "cheap" and ISI instead of USFSA if I put rhinestone on it more.

I've thought of from mid shoulder seam, down to about 1.5 inches either side of the waist point in rhinestone sprinkles... sorta like a lace insert, but it would sparkle. But just doesn't seem right. (Especially since I've talked to judges a lot over the years.).

I have 3mm 4mm and a few 5mm rhinestones...and this lace that will go back on the bottom - 

this outfit will be saved to sale during the Christmas show timeframe at rink or e-bay.

So opinions needed.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Angie, since I know you have an embroidery machine, what about enhancing the skirt, neckline and sleeve endings with some type of embroidery? Some of the multi colored metallic threads perhaps?

What I can actually visualize better, is contrasting bands of fabric (fabric tubes, pressed flat... for the life of me I can't think of what they're called) around the skirt.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've been looking at embroidery library for designs.. only want one color since I'll barely make any money on this one.

And I'm wondering how embroidery will do on stretch velvet. I have stick on stablizer for the embroidery process, then it would still be able to move while skating.

I may have to put up the embroidery machine and try it on a scrap of the velvet.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well, I can't say I've done any embroidery on anything stretchy, but I've read that you need to stretch the fabric in the hoop the same amount it will be stretched when worn.

Yeah... I think I'd nix that idea. LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've been looking at making lace to applique on the skirt in panel effect similar to the step dancers, but if you look at Riverdance, the outfits are mostly plain with maybe the decoration of same color down the front, as in the center of princess seams.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That would be pretty!

Go peek here for tons of inspiration:

http://taoknitter.blogspot.com/


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll go check that out.

It's just that it's 1.5 weeks to competition weekend, and I don't have funds or selling for much to get lots of fancy with this.

But I'll go look more at that site.

Angie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That's really cute. I love the color.


----------

